# Connect Garden Hose to Water Heater Cold Water Inlet?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I live in an apartment


Ayuh,... My guess is, you should speak to the landlord before altering the plumbing...

There are many ways to adapt what you what,...
Even a sales clerk in a plumbing shop could fix ya up...


----------



## Geremia (Nov 19, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... My guess is, you should speak to the landlord before altering the plumbing...


They maintenance guys I asked did not seem to mind.


Bondo said:


> There are many ways to adapt what you what,...
> Even a sales clerk in a plumbing shop could fix ya up...


Yes, I think I will have to check out a dedicated plumbing store; I've already checked out, to no avail, Home Depot and Ace. I just wasn't sure if there was a sort of generic solution or something I overlooked at Home Depot or Ace. Thanks, though


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

What is the waterline you're gonna cut made of,..?? Copper,..?? 
what size,..?? sweat-fit connections,..?? 

If so, along with a "T", 'n a hose thread adapter, you'll need a valve,... 
I like ball-valves..

Cut the line, install the T, nipple off it to the valve, then to the adapter...

You're Done...


----------



## Geremia (Nov 19, 2010)

Bondo said:


> What is the waterline you're gonna cut made of,..??[/quotes]It's a 3/4" copper flex pipe.
> 
> 
> Bondo said:
> ...


----------



## wellcraft (Nov 20, 2010)

unfortunatly you will have to cut the pipes. if your piping is copper the best solution with minimal work and problems would be to go to home depot, lowes or local plumbing supply house and ask for a tee, coupling, female adapter all in shark bite. also a boiler drain and the smallest amount of copper you can get. shark bite fittings require no work but to push it onto a pipe and it snaps together. there is no soldering involved.


----------



## Geremia (Nov 19, 2010)

wellcraft said:


> unfortunatly you will have to cut the pipes


Even though the copper flex pipe manually screws onto the nipple's threading? Couldn't it just screw into the right T adapter?


wellcraft said:


> . if your piping is copper the best solution with minimal work and problems would be to go to home depot, lowes or local plumbing supply house and ask for a tee, coupling, female adapter all in shark bite. also a boiler drain and the smallest amount of copper you can get. shark bite fittings require no work but to push it onto a pipe and it snaps together. there is no soldering involved.


No, I don't need that because the copper flex pipe can screw into something. The solution is pretty simple, but for some reason I can't find the parts.


----------



## Geremia (Nov 19, 2010)

wellcraft said:


> unfortunatly you will have to cut the pipes


Even though the copper flex pipe manually screws onto the nipple's threading? Couldn't it just screw into the right T adapter?


wellcraft said:


> . if your piping is copper the best solution with minimal work and problems would be to go to home depot, lowes or local plumbing supply house and ask for a tee, coupling, female adapter all in shark bite. also a boiler drain and the smallest amount of copper you can get. shark bite fittings require no work but to push it onto a pipe and it snaps together. there is no soldering involved.


No, I don't need that because the copper flex pipe can screw into something. The solution should be pretty simple, but for some reason I can't find the parts.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You said the maintenance guys didn't mind so offer them a couple 6 packs to do it for you. Now they are resposible for any possible problems that could come up :drink:


----------

